# installing BattleField 2142 problem



## aries32487 (Jul 10, 2007)

i got windows vista home basic, i loaded battlefield 2142 three weeks ago and have been playing it ever since. yesterday i loaded a beta map, wich would not let me play on a certain server. so i deleted it, wich then messed up battlefield 2142 and i couldnt play no more. so i tried re loading the game back on and now it wont load on, i get this message (Failed to install battlefield 2142, try again from the beginning). so i did that but still got the same message over and over again, the loading always stopping on the same file [c:\...\Electronic Arts\Battlefield 2142\mods\bf 2142\sound-client.zip]. I was planning on re loading my os and restarting. i did that and tried loading battlefield 2142 on again but i still got the same message (Failed to install battlefield 2142, try again from the beginning) and stopping at the same spot again [c:\...\Electronic Arts\Battlefield 2142\mods\bf 2142\sound-client.zip] PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

it sounds like something could be stuck in your registry...try running a registry cleaner such as Ccleaner...


----------



## Kevy214 (Jul 9, 2007)

had that problem and then i cleared my regestry....it worked for me....swore to never download beta maps again....


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha...now im scared to uninstall the patch!!!! haha...


----------



## Kevy214 (Jul 9, 2007)

shouldnt be a big deal.....i would think??????


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

aye..well how do you uninstall the patch only??? im thinkin im gonna have to uninstall the whole lot am i??


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't know if this will work, but try running the old patch. It might allow you to overwrite the patch. If not, get ready to uninstall, and reinstall the game.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah thats a good idea...ill try to over write it..but im pretty sure thatl kick up more probs than its worth tho hehe then ill try the uninstall the whole thing route


----------

